# Lucky Cat For Sale!!



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

The lucky cat goes to the *highest bidder! *Post *in this thread* if you want it.


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

what are the details of the auction, please? bidding currency, end times and bidding increments ?


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Please bid bells or items.


----------



## jo_electric (May 9, 2020)

Any particular items you’re looking for?


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Fireplaces, outdoor lighting, musical instruments, and anything cool and fun.


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

1 million bells


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

1.1m bells


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Closing down the auction soon! Get your bids in if you want it! Highest bidder at the moment is Mr.PolarBear!


----------



## Capablanca (May 9, 2020)

1.5 million bells


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

1.6 million


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Zora’s coming back!! (This is super fun.)


----------



## Capablanca (May 9, 2020)

1.7 million


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Ooooh!


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

1.8 lmao


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Ending in 6 min! I’ve got a timer stared!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

Zora is in the lead!!


----------



## Capablanca (May 9, 2020)

2 million!


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

3.5 min left!


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

What happen to 1.9m?  2.1m bells...


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> What happen to 1.9m?  2.1m bells...



Is your bid 2.1 mil?


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

Pickle-kitty said:


> Is your bid 2.1 mil?


Yep. 2.1 million bells.


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

Okay! You’re in the lead! 1.5 min left!


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

Oof got me with that one


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 9, 2020)

And sold to MrPolarBear for 2.1 million bells!!!!! I’ll send the code to you!


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

@-Zora- and @Capablanca FYI: Another lucky cat auction at Nook's Cranny forum.


----------



## -Zora- (May 9, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> @-Zora- and @Capablanca FYI: Another lucky cat auction at Nook's Cranny forum.


Its already at 4 mil lmaaoooo


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 9, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Its already at 4 mil lmaaoooo


What....?!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

Please be careful, all! Cats are currently being duped. Main article can be found on NH Discussion. Just trying to spread awareness, that's all


----------

